# SHEETROCK Abuse-Resistant Gypsum Panels



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.cgcinc.com/en/products/p...-abuse-resistant-gypsum-panels.aspx?pType=DIY

This is a new board being used more and more im hearing now, a friend of mine just did a house 45000 ft of this board and told me its tough stuff, score 3 times and kick the crap out of it to snap lol, just wondering if anyone here had a chance to install this board yet? It has wider bevels also.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

We use it in commercial all the time.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

It says on the link that it installs quickly and finishes quicker. If you have to cut it three times wouldn't it be more time consuming to install?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Part Time Taper said:


> It says on the link that it installs quickly and finishes quicker. If you have to cut it three times wouldn't it be more time consuming to install?


Yeah but he would only have to cut it once if he measured first. :whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

The stuff is super heavy, hard to cut, but finishes like any other board.

A trick to cutting it is to use a power shear with a 5/8 cutting head.

Why would anyone put the stuff in a residential property. That baffles me.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> The stuff is super heavy, hard to cut, but finishes like any other board.
> 
> A trick to cutting it is to use a power shear with a 5/8 cutting head.
> 
> Why would anyone put the stuff in a residential property. That baffles me.



Rental property


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you increase the quote if this type of board is used?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Part Time Taper said:


> Do you increase the quote if this type of board is used?


Depends if you want to work harder for the same money.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Depends if you want to work harder for the same money.


If it takes more time than I would charge more for sure.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Part Time Taper said:


> If it takes more time than I would charge more for sure.


Ring a ding ding


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

use it all the time in commercial, typical for heavy traffic areas. not exactly new, and if your used to hanging 5/8 its not that bad. I score once through the front, break it and score the mesh from the back. abuse board is not bad, lead board blows, and security board ranks in the middle.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

its standard around here for commercial. we mostly use it in school and hospital corridors.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

What is lead board???


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

StrongBuilding said:


> What is lead board???


Heavy ass lead-lined drywall used in X-ray/MRI rooms that works within a system of other materials to contain radiation from escaping said room.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

How about kevlar sheets.. now that stuff is heavy.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> How about kevlar sheets.. now that stuff is heavy.


For the heavy bullet resistant rooms? You must have some really heavily armed clients to install that lol.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive seen it used in banks actually.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> For the heavy bullet resistant rooms? You must have some really heavily armed clients to install that lol.


Are you guys serious or joking around?


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

If you think he is joking around just wait till you can 3d print your house.....


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Im serious. Theres such a thing as kevlar sheets.


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

Rich D. said:


> Im serious. Theres such a thing as kevlar sheets.


Must be hard to install if you can't put a bullet through how does a person get a screw through it??


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I bet it's kinda spendy ¡!!!


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

StrongBuilding said:


> I bet it's kinda spendy ¡!!!


These hybrid panels are the strongest in the world at any given thickness and weight. Non-conductive. Never rot or rust, and are unaffected by seawater. No toxics are used in manufacture. No out gassing of any type occurs. Highly thermally and dimensionally stable. Can be anti-jam, DE defeat or electromagnetically shielded. Can also be custom fabricated for specialized shape/size needs.







K-Armored® A full line of certified, military-proven, ballistic armor panels for bullet resistant and blast suppression applications. All materials have been live fired for both blast and ballistic performance. Use for walls, partitions, exteriors, perimeters, etc... Movable, temporary, retrofit or invisibly built-in. Made with state of the art Kevlar® hybrid advanced composites, this product is highly bullet, blast, flame and chemical resistant. Non-ricocheting, debris capture and anti-fragmentation. Can be custom fabricated to meet specialized shape, size, weight and threat level needs. Standard panels are 4' x 8'. K-Armored® panels are installed with conventional fasteners (bolt, rivet, tapcon screw, adhesive). Panels are easily cut or drilled with carbide tools. Butt joints are completely acceptable without compromising envelope integrity. Finish material is typically glued to panels, or panels can be painted. Expected life is indefinite when installed inside, out of the weather. Approximately 20 years when completely exposed to the elements (depending on conditions). K-Armored® is certified to meet or exceed: Department of Defense Specifications Mil Spec 62472 Mil Spec L62474 Underwriters Laboratory UL752 National Institute of Justice NIJ 0108 FEMA ASTM E-119-98 One hour fire rated NOTE: K-Armored® has also passed the impact standards test at Texas Tech (15+lbs. missile at 250+mph correlated wind speed), and been certified to the highest FEMA standard (5/28/99 Natl. Perf. Std). The panel took not one, but three shots at the same panel, including the extreme edge. This is the thinnest wall of any type to be certified and adds only 1/4" inch to a 2X4 stud wall. Mil/UL/NIJ Std: 3 Shots FPED Marines fired almost 70 rounds into only 5" X 5" (125 X 125 mm); many rounds going on top of each other in the same hole. Result was no penetration, no ricochet, no failure, complete protection from bullets, blast debris and spam from fifteen (15) feet







K-Armored 4x8 foot panel (Level 1 protection) K-Armor-L1$535.00 K-Armored 4x8 foot panel (Level 2 protection) K-Armor-L2$605.00 K-Armored 4x8 foot panel (Level 3A NIJ protection) K-Armor-L3$744.00 K-Armored 4x8 foot panel (Level 3 NIJ protection) / UL 8 K-Armour-NIJ-L3$1,430.00 K-Armored 4x8 foot panel (Level 4 NIJ protection) K-Armor-L4$1,900.00


----------



## IanB (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^ I got that info from another forum I was interested to know also.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

IanB said:


> ^^^ I got that info from another forum I was interested to know also.


I assume it's not score and snap.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

At those prices, Ide build the building to the size of the sheets. 

They are probably used in rich folks safe rooms. If you can afford 500$ bottles of wine with your dinner I suppose 600$ sheets of drywall are a, no biggy!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Part Time Taper said:


> Are you guys serious or joking around?


he is serious, I had to hang it in a federal courthouse, its insanely heavy. When you are in commercial construction drywall can get crazy. I had to hang security board in a prison, it has #9 wire fencing inside of it, its a nighmare to work with


----------

